# Do you get along with everyone via the forum?



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

*I wanna know if you guys get along with everyone on the forum...through the forum...
post...comments....pms....Do these annoy you?
I don't want to know who...(but you can pm me  Im joking im not a trouble maker) 
But i just wanna see if everyone does?
Or am i the only one...(Joking....COUGH) ?  *


----------



## stells2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't make a habit of it


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

XD on neither forums? (TFO,SW?)


----------



## stells2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have people i get along with on both forums... 

The thing with forums is... there are going too be clashes of opinions... but you don't know the person face too face... in the real world... you have people you get along with... and people you don't... that is more real than the forums... as you don't know most people from Adam...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Tyler, that is like asking people to hang out their dirty laundry for all to see!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Should i take that as a yes?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Tyler, Tyler, Tyler..........


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

XD i thought so..


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Well at first I didn't like you tyler  I remember you kept advertising your website all over the forum. But I like you now  you helped me with lots of stuff!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

I openly admit, there are a couple of folks thru the years in here, which I could not get along with. As a rule they seem to run towards a "type", which irritates me at a very basic level.

On the other hand, there some I really really like and look forward to seeing in here. They are not all folks I agree with either.  It also doesn't mean these folks are people whom I would like to spend time with in real life. There are however, several I wish lived near me, so we could really visit and laugh together. 

As far as PMs, I just am not normally a PM type person. I say most things in public and openly let my feelings be known, rather then doing PMs. PMs to me are often used to talk about others behind their backs or (and worse in my mind) are PMs where folks talk tortoises, when it should be shared with the public and help more then just the two involved in the PM conversation. Most of my PMs are Mod related. 

I do have one major exception in the PMs, in that there is a person in here I talk to all the time via PMs and have come to think of as a very valued friend and confident. Makes my whole day to see a PM from them.

Is that what you wanted to know Ty?


----------



## stells2 (Nov 5, 2011)

After some of the PM's i have recieved from Tyler he may of well have put... does everyone get along with Kelly... aka... me... if you want a simple answer too that... it would be a no...

Just be open and honest Tyler... i won't take offence... no advise i give has too be taken... but its my opinion and i can express it if i please... 

I can run with the big boys... can you?


----------



## cherylim (Nov 5, 2011)

I would say I enjoy talking to most people on this forum. There are a couple I don't think I'd get on with at all, and whose posts tend to get me a little on edge, and there are people I feel I know quite well and enjoy talking to when they're online.

I don't use the PM system much, as I try to keep all tortoise discussion on the forum where it can help others, and I haven't had many private chats with people, but I've spoken to a few people by PM and I speak to a few (you included) regularly on Facebook, and I enjoy that as well. 

There are quite a few people abroad I'd love to meet, already. I'm just getting into the pretend chat thread a bit more, and have loved that.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> XD i thought so..


Not sure what you mean? Ut oh!!! 

What does XD mean, I don't get that either? 




stells2 said:


> After some of the PM's i have recieved from Tyler he may of well have put... does everyone get along with Kelly... aka... me... if you want a simple answer too that... it would be a no...
> 
> Just be open and honest Tyler... i won't take offence... no advise i give has too be taken... but its my opinion and i can express it if i please...
> 
> I can run with the big boys... can you?



I knew this was going to happen, Pandora's box has officially been opened. Keep in mind peeps, Tyler is 13. Tyler I hope you are wearing your big boy boxers......


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Well at first I didn't like you tyler  I remember you kept advertising your website all over the forum. But I like you now  you helped me with lots of stuff!



bullying a 13 year old...huh?... XD 





stells2 said:


> After some of the PM's i have recieved from Tyler he may of well have put... does everyone get along with Kelly... aka... me... if you want a simple answer too that... it would be a no...
> 
> Just be open and honest Tyler... i won't take offence... no advise i give has too be taken... but its my opinion and i can express it if i please...
> 
> I can run with the big boys... can you?



did i mention you name...can you see it....kelly....stells...whatever...can you...NO
Exactly this was not meant for you and if it was im not afraid to name and shame...trust me! 
I may not like you ...
But i may....
The world may not revolve around you...or shelled warriors for that matter.
im sorry you may take offence non intended...
sorry if i get banned also...but i need to speak my mind now im sick of bubbling inside...now it is out....
I may not be a big boy but i can run with them.....and hold my ground...
You aint putting me down.....honestly...UGH
I was going to delete this thread but i refuse now i want every one to see this...
I will proabably get a pm of an admin or this will get deelted but...OHWEL! 
Yeh read this....And dislike me or whatever...im not going to loos sleep...
Okay bye.
Sorry guys! 


tortymom dont bring that up if they have something to say i dont mind...as i will reply in all HONESTY! 

Also .. 'XD' 

Is a laughing face... 'X' =Eyes 'D' =Mouth = XD


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Tyler what does XD mean?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is a laughing face... 'X' =Eyes 'D' =Mouth = XD


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh get it now, sorry I'm not too hip with the typie lingo! 

Sooooo anyone seen any good movies lately???


----------



## stells2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Kinda proved what i said then... Tyler... you have probably heard about the site i am associated with... via another UK forum... what you have too realise is... that forum was a splinter of SW... because the owners didn't agree with different opinions being heard...

All i ask... is you make your own opinion... on myself... all by yourself... not from hearsay... there is another side too the story... its not all one sided... SW has been running a number of years now... and will keep doing so... we have helped hundreds of members... it also helped me get too where i am with tortoises today... i was a beginner once... i also have been around a while... and am not going anywhere... so believe me... its better if we just be civil...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay this has been interesting to say the least, but let's all just take a huge step back because I don't want it to go further. Okay guys?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Ahhhhh get it now, sorry I'm not too hip with the typie lingo!
> 
> Sooooo anyone seen any good movies lately???



Nope you...


And i think it's better if we dont' be in contact atall....I cant be civil..... I dont like you...i dont know you face to face but thats my thoughts through the forum...


and tortymom...cheryl went and watched lionking 3d not long ago...i wanna goo!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

stells2 said:


> ... because the owners didn't agree with different opinions being heard...
> .



That is a real pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

tortymom dont bring that up if they have something to say i dont mind...as i will reply in all HONESTY! 

[/quote]
Sorry Tyler, I am a Mom and very protective. I just don't want this to go too far.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Okay this has been interesting to say the least, but let's all just take a huge step back because I don't want it to go further. Okay guys?



Jacqui i believe it is over....Im awfuly sorry! 



[/quote]
Sorry Tyler, I am a Mom and very protective. I just don't want this to go too far. 

[/quote]

I thought your said 'im your mom' i was shocked!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, that was weird. So...... What'd I miss?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Wow, that was weird. So...... What'd I miss?



Love how you pop in outta knowhere!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> .And i think it's better if we dont' be in contact atall....I cant be civil..... I dont like you...i dont know you face to face but thats my thoughts through the forum...


Okay, wellll *puts on Mod hat* all I can say is in this forum, you both are required to be civil to each other. You will both no doubt come into contact with each other on different threads, so deal with it politely, maturely, and within forum rules. Outside of the forum is another matter.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm Tyler's Mom!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Well at first I didn't like you tyler  I remember you kept advertising your website all over the forum. But I like you now  you helped me with lots of stuff!



, LOL.....


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually I do have a son Named Tyler, he is 19.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > .And i think it's better if we dont' be in contact atall....I cant be civil..... I dont like you...i dont know you face to face but thats my thoughts through the forum...
> ...





Torty Mom said:


> I'm Tyler's Mom!



Mom tell jacqui to stop shouting!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I'm Tyler's Mom!



Does your husband know?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

XD XD XD Dont tell!  SHH


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

[/quote]

Mom tell jacqui to stop shouting!  

[/quote]

No way, your on your own buddy, I tried to warn ya! *runs from room*


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

You no longer my mother XD


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Tyler's Mom!
> ...


Yep, darn that mailman!  Gets me in trouble everytime. Actually it was the man thong he wore when he delivered the mail! BLAH hahahahah


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Mom tell jacqui to stop shouting!



Not shouting Ty, just calmly and hopefully clearly explaining things to you.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Could this get any odder?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Torty Mom said:
> ...



So glad it's colder here, our mailfolks wear clothing.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Could this get any odder?


You betcha we are just getting started. Are you going to join us?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Could this get any odder?



 With this bunch? Always!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2011)

I had no idea this was a Stells popularity contest. I vote on Kelly's side. I like her! 

I like you too, Tyler.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

XD about the manthong!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Could this get any odder?
> ...



Oh I'll see


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I had no idea this was a Stells popularity contest. I vote on Kelly's side. I like her!


Me too! She be feisty!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

All we need now is anthonyC!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 5, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> As far as PMs, I just am not normally a PM type person. I say most things in public and openly let my feelings be known, rather then doing PMs. PMs to me are often used to talk about others behind their backs or (and worse in my mind) are PMs where folks talk tortoises, when it should be shared with the public and help more then just the two involved in the PM conversation. Most of my PMs are Mod related.



Exactly. I hate the way things often become cliquish and gossipy on forums.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 5, 2011)

I have noticed many things on this forum, some great and some negative. My thoughts are that every FTO member has one common element, The Tortoise, and to what ever level that may be. Keeping that in perspective, this forum should work as what it was intended.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> All we need now is anthonyC!


He has class this am! Boy did he miss the boat on this one!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

He will probably see it and bump it along...


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

Mary Anne....didnt you say that Anthony wears a man thong???? mailman, hum, thought he posed as a teacher....this is getting good for sure....LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> Mary Anne....didnt you say that Anthony wears a man thong???? mailman, hum, thought he posed as a teacher....this is getting good for sure....LOLOLOLOLOL


Teacher by day . . . . . .


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I had no idea this was a Stells popularity contest. I vote on Kelly's side. I like her!
> 
> I like you too, Tyler.



Much appreciated.


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

oh yes she did *snaps fingers*


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> oh yes she did *snaps fingers*



What? :/


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Well my work here is done  .... I am off to take a shower, cold one at that. All this talk about mailmen and man thongs is just too much!  

Just kidding I am going to see LISA!!!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

GOODBYE!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Well that was fast Tyler, are you trying to get rid of me?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> oh yes she did *snaps fingers*



(...and moves head side-to-side!)


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Well that was fast Tyler, are you trying to get rid of me?



Yes...sorry


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm watching a dinosaur show right now, I have no idea why.


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL, have a great day Mary Anne.....and I think Tyler was trying to scoot you off.....LOL jk


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

That was random !


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Well that was fast Tyler, are you trying to get rid of me?
> ...



Oo you must not be afraid to tell the truth!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> LOL, have a great day Mary Anne.....and I think Tyler was trying to scoot you off.....LOL jk


I think so too  Little turkey! Some thanks, after I tried to protect him!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Overconfident?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Now we all know how eachother feels!


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah Tyler, life is nothing but a series of random acts.....enjoy it...be one....


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, have a great day Mary Anne.....and I think Tyler was trying to scoot you off.....LOL jk
> ...



NO YOU DID NOT YOU RAN OUT THE ROOM


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Now we all know how eachother feels!


Well, not exactly, just some! 




tyler0912 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > ascott said:
> ...


Before Jacqui yelled at you!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

And to add to my other post, my hot cocoa tastes nasty. And cold.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeh jacqui scares me!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Before Jacqui yelled at you!



When I yell, you all will know it. I have not yet yelled today. 





tyler0912 said:


> Yeh jacqui scares me!



That is how it is suppose to be.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

GRH.....


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

try putting your hot chocolate in the micro for a moment to warm it up....LOL


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL... I was thinking the same!! ^^


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Good point. To lazy anyway.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL This is one of the oddest threads I have read.LOL.. Any ole way..About getting along with others..I think that was what this was about LOL.. I'm kinda lost at the moment...If there are any here whichI really don't care for..Which i am not saying that is the case. Too me this is just a forum..And in the face to face world I am sure I would get along with everyone of you..Even with differences in opinions. Different opinions that we all have is what makes this forum what it is.. A wonderful site where you can express your own opinions..and get alot of feed back. I don't pm alot..I do pms quiet often though LOL.. Sorry..


----------



## Angi (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't have any problems with anyone here. I enjoy the different personalities on this forum. Most importantly these people have given me great advice. Only once did someone give me advice that was confusing and rude, but I except that people are different and react and express them selves in different ways.


----------



## terryo (Nov 5, 2011)

I've always gotten along with EVERYONE on this forum, and most people here have helped me at one time or another. Only once did someone hurt my feelings, and when I spoke to a friend that's on this forum, he told me that most everything on the computer is only make believe. If you shut off your computer, no one here exists for you any more......meaning that I really don't know anyone personally on here. I've never met anyone face to face. If I don't like someone's thread, I just don't get involved with it. I DO try to read most of the threads each day, just to learn as much as I can. 
As for SW and some other UK forums that I belong to.....I usually only lurk on them, because I am fascinated with how different we all do things. I don't have much to contribute but I love seeing how others do things in different parts of the world. And Kelly, for what it's worth, I love seeing pictures of your torts and how you keep them. 
And Tyler, you're a sweetie, and you know how much I like you! I've raised 5 sons, so there's nothing you could do that would shock me.
Anyway, I try to get along with everyone.....life is too short to worry about nonsense. If you don't like something someone posts, just go on to another thread, or shut down your computer and have a cup of tea.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great response terry!


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhh get it now, sorry I'm not too hip with the typie lingo!
> ...




LOTS of good movies!!! "Water for Elephants" was pretty good, the new Pirates movie was great as well as the new X-men movie, i wanna see The Zookeeper, lol.... what is this site ya'll call SW?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

nikki0601 said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > Torty Mom said:
> ...



Shelled Warriors is the UK tortoise site. Zookeeper was sorta good.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just checked the SW site and found Bindweeds as edible, I've always thought they were highly toxic. Weird.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 5, 2011)

I just watched "Mar's Needs Mom's" and it was really good!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

I need to see the new Pirate's movie that is finally out. Now, if Johnny Depp were to wear a man thong I would look!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2011)

He (Johnny Depp) was so appealing in the first pirate movie. I never go to the theater, but I actually DID see that one in a theater. I was much impressed! I haven't seen the two sequels.


I almost thought I was "pretend" chatting. Did we forget the subject of this thread?


I am able to get along with everyone. If I don't like someone, I usually ignore their threads. But liking or disliking someone on the basis of what they write isn't really a good way to make a like/dislike judgement.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 5, 2011)

I wanna see the new movie with Adam Sandler.I am a Big fan here


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 5, 2011)

I <3 Everyone!  I just don't have time to hate! Why bother??


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, first if you haven't seen all the Pirates movies, you must, just so good, and Johnny, he's luscious .. As for the subject at hand, so far I love u all, this site is full of knowledge and wisdom, since the moment I stumbled upon it not a day has went by that I do not visit, I love it!! And I truly believe my Sully's health is because of this site, I was expecting a baby much older than Sully, I panicked when I recieved him, lol, he is just we,eks old but thanks to all the great info I have been able to provide for him excellent care and he is doing great , I'll always love it here!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> I just checked the SW site and found Bindweeds as edible, I've always thought they were highly toxic. Weird.



I have years fed them to my tortoises. When I had the Desert tortoise, he would find those weeds like he had radar. The Russians also ate them before anything else, when put into an enclosure that had them. So here atleast, my experience has been they are fine. The never as a rule last longer then one day in their enclosures, so I have no idea on long term issues if feed a lot for a long time. Interesting side note, my box turtles do not touch them at all.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 5, 2011)

Kind of an amazing thread, having just read it. 
I have learned so much on this forum. I always try to remember that it can be very difficult to 'talk' via the computer and email/threads, because there is a delay that does not exist in face to face conversation.
So if a response seems a bit weird to me, I just let it go...
However, that does not happen very much, most of the time I am either learning something, or VERY amused.
(I'm thinking a few of you could do some nifty stand up comedy, at least for tort owners)


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Interesting side note, my box turtles do not touch them at all.



My Cleo does not eat any plant matter unless it's in her food dish. He enclosures are heavily planted with "safe" edible plants but she wants out to eat the tomatoes in the garden, wich is the only thing she will eat not in her dish.


----------



## stells2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bindweed is fine too feed... but only should be fed in moderation... as if fed regularly your tortoises might start tripping... it has hallucinogenic properties...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

So AnthonyC gets a mention but not me? 
I am deeply offended and no longer see any of you as friend!! 


On a serious note I've had a few.. Erm... Run ins? With a couple of people. There's a couple of people I try to steer clear of and be civil too but overall I get on with everyone and I will always be the first to apologise and move on and still like the person. People will always clash.
I have a few people I will always pm questions or ask for help from as I do regard there help and opinions quite highly. I also have a few people on here I would class as friend and pm them and Facebook them, not all the time but whenever we want to talk and it does cheer me up to know I have people I can talk to and go to without worrying what they think of me. 

Oh but there is one person I really dislike. That AnthonyC! He is the most annoying person on this forum! I mean seriously how has he not been banned yet?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

"So AnthonyC gets a mention but not me?"--Where exactly did I get a mention? I honestly can't find it. 



stephiiberrybean said:


> So AnthonyC gets a mention but not me?
> I am deeply offended and no longer see any of you as friend!!
> 
> 
> ...





I'm not sure if I ever even mentioned this on here, but I was a mailman for a little bit. It was my 1st job right out of high school. I assure you "man thong" was NOT part of the mandated uniform... I made that decision on my own! HAHAHA! 



ascott said:


> Mary Anne....didnt you say that Anthony wears a man thong???? mailman, hum, thought he posed as a teacher....this is getting good for sure....LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like all your oppinions,
Except anthony wearing a man thong!
Why does it always pop up on my threads? XD


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Tyler, that is b/c there are a bunch of dirty-old-ladies (aka cougars!) on this forum! 



tyler0912 said:


> I like all your oppinions,
> Except anthony wearing a man thong!
> Why does it always pop up on my threads? XD


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

XD i dont think this is the place for me.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya know, Ty. I would like to recant my opinion and say that there is one particular person I don't much care for on this forum... That person would be one Miss Berry Bean! She comes on here all... "Oh, look at me! I have a bloody secret!" Now if she decides to share that secret with all of us then I'll humbly withdraw my statement! Thank you! 



tyler0912 said:


> XD i dont think this is the place for me.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

Its fine anthony.
Iknow the secret.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know, Ty. I would like to recant my opinion and say that there is one particular person I don't much care for on this forum... That person would be one Miss Berry Bean! She comes on here all... "Oh, look at me! I have a bloody secret!" Now if she decides to share that secret with all of us then I'll humbly withdraw my statement! Thank you!



Not a chance now! 
You'll never know retract that statement and you might get a PM


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

When are you opening everyone to the secret steph?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread did not help with any of this at all


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> When are you opening everyone to the secret steph?



Well soon hopefully but it's sort of changed. I'm not getting what you thought I was. All will be revealed! See it's even a secret from you now  hehe!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

:O NO DONT BE LIKE THAT!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Steph, can we @ least guess & if we get it right can you PM the person that guessed and let them know they're right? Sorry I'm like a big child when it comes to secrets!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

PAHa let me take the first guess?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Steph, can we @ least guess & if we get it right can you PM the person that guessed and let them know they're right? Sorry I'm like a big child when it comes to secrets!!!



Yep! Go on then.
There's 3 little surprises. 2 are kind of together  
Go for it


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

I reckon Steph's getting at least one Hermann's tortoise. She'd be right to. They're amazing.

It's that, isn't it? Good choice!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Beans, if I guess this you better not fib and tell me I was wrong! Should I PM my guesses or just air them out on here?



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Steph, can we @ least guess & if we get it right can you PM the person that guessed and let them know they're right? Sorry I'm like a big child when it comes to secrets!!!
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

Air them out.

Sadly not Cheryl. No Hermanns for me!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh Lord... is there a Baby Beans in your near future? (God, help us all!)... or triplets?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

My inbox is clear now btw....
Yes steph are you pregnant?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

You "reckon"? I think that you've been watching too many American Cowboy movies! 



cherylim said:


> I reckon Steph's getting at least one Hermann's tortoise. She'd be right to. They're amazing.
> 
> It's that, isn't it? Good choice!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL anthony.
Dont ever say anything about mr bean...ever...again.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> You "reckon"? I think that you've been watching too many American Cowboy movies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that cowboy-speak in the US? 

Ah well, I must just be that cool, y'all. Yee-haw!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very smooth cowboy talk cheryl.....you must be fluent.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2011)

still waters run deep


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

I am not pregnant! 
If I am my contraceptive device is failing and I'll be sueing the doctors!! Lol!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 6, 2011)

Does it have anything to do with tortoises?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> I am not pregnant!
> If I am my contraceptive device is failing and I'll be sueing the doctors!! Lol!




SUE THEM! 
what is it then?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Does it have anything to do with tortoises?



Half of it does


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have anything to do with tortoises?
> ...



Half...? Or two thirds?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 6, 2011)

Is a tortoise going to have a baby?


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, I'll bite, Steph. Are you getting a winterized shed; 1/2 for tortoises and 1/2 for horse tack??????


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

2/3rds 

Considering Squirt is under age and only suspected female.. It would be a miracle if he did have babies.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2011)

she found a supplier for her turkey twizzler habit.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 6, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> 2/3rds
> 
> Considering Squirt is under age and only suspected female.. It would be a miracle if he did have babies.



Well I had no idea!


----------

